# Member Map



## jeff (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm working on an integration of Google maps with our site. This will be similar to the Frapper map, but contained within penturners.org.

I need data! On your profile page, you'll see a new field under the country field called "Geocode". If you would be so kind (if you want to be on the map...) to enter your Latitude and Longitude in that field in the format specified (see the notes under the box). There is also a link to a lookup tool.

Feel free to look at the map http://www.penturners.org/forum/membermap.asp but be aware that it might be broken as I'm continuing to work on it. It should be done in a few days. Note that to show up on the map, you must also have the city, state, and country fields filled in on your profile page. 

You might wonder why I don't just do a lookup on your city/state/country to find out your geocode... Well, that's unreliable as many of you have found out using Frapper. If you have accurate data from a GPS or other means, you can use it if you want, or you can be as vague as you wish. The lookup tool will work on a zip code down to a street address.  Your choice.

Thanks!


----------



## Darley (Oct 23, 2005)

This is great Jeff like that I will be able to figure out where all of you are living


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 23, 2005)

Try this link

http://www.penturners.org/forum/membermap.asp


----------



## Daniel (Oct 23, 2005)

Just added my coordinates. should be right on my house but we will see.
decided to be spacific in case anyone ever wants to visit.
bring lots of pretty wood though. I feed well for good wood []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 23, 2005)

Jeff
The first link doesn't work for me on three different systems.
One is using Firefox 1.06
Another is using Netscape 7.x
The last is using Netscape 8.x


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Oct 23, 2005)

Just added mine in my profile, hope to be on the map soon!  Great job, Jeff (as usual)!![]


----------



## jwoodwright (Oct 23, 2005)

Serge, you and I are the "farthest" apart...[]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 23, 2005)

Bev
You are in as soon as you fill in your Geocode

Edit in:
Yours is not working because you have "South of Casa Grande, AZ" for your location in your profile.

Remove "South of Casa Grande" and insert only the name of the City or Town and it should work


----------



## jeff (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bev Polmanteer_
> <br />Just added mine in my profile, hope to be on the map soon!  Great job, Jeff (as usual)!![]


You were missing the comma between lat and lon.  I fixed and you're in.

One note... right now, you have to close your browser window and reopen to see the list of new people. I'll fix that soon...


----------



## Fangar (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks like Vick is having issues.  He shows right near me in CA, but says Gilbert, AZ...  Transplant?

Fangar


----------



## jeff (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Looks like Vick is having issues.  He shows right near me in CA, but says Gilbert, AZ...  Transplant?


Gilbert, AZ is 33.314508,-111.748791 which is way off what he entered.


----------



## jeff (Oct 23, 2005)

Any suggestions for map features? It's about done unless someone has an idea.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 23, 2005)

Maps are working on all three systems now Jeff. Thanks

How about a member count?


----------



## jeff (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Maps are working on all three systems now Jeff. Thanks
> 
> How about a member count?


It is? The problem is (was?) the way different browsers render tables containing divs. It's not working very well on my NS7.1 

Just to confirm, it looks OK in different browsers?

I'll work on the member count...


----------



## vick (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry must have had my old Sacramento zip in their.  It is sad I moved 9 months ago and still can not remember my zip code.
Reason for moving to get further away from Fangar[]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 23, 2005)

One one system I have NS7.2 and IExplore 6.0.2 - they look the same. 
There other two systems are also the same. 

The only real differences is in the monitors, not the browsers. On the 19" flat screen the map looks small. On my 13" laptop and the 19" CRT the map fits fine.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />One one system I have NS7.2 and IExplore 6.0.2 - they look the same.
> There other two systems are also the same.
> 
> The only real differences is in the monitors, not the browsers. On the 19" flat screen the map looks small. On my 13" laptop and the 19" CRT the map fits fine.



I'm running FireFox on a 17" and it runs fine.

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> Sorry must have had my old Sacramento zip in their.  It is sad I moved 9 months ago and still can not remember my zip code.
> <b>Reason for moving to get further away from Fangar</b>[]



That's it... I'm coming after you!

[]

Fangar


----------



## jeff (Oct 23, 2005)

I took my handheld GPS receiver to the end of my driveway. The coordinates I got puts the pointy bottom of the marker exactly on the spot I was standing. Too cool! Don't zoom in too close, you'll see I need to clean the gutters []


----------



## smoky10 (Oct 23, 2005)

I entered my lon/lat and it doesn't show on the map. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />The coordinates I got puts the pointy bottom of the marker exactly on the spot I was standing.[]



Mine came up "geourl &lt;meta name="ICBM" content="37.494147,-77.556501"&gt; " but when I read <b>ICBM</b> I quickly changed them accordingly.  You will see me on the wide view[^]

Chuckie


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Any suggestions for map features? It's about done unless someone has an idea.



Anyway to get the list of names presorted by State?
About 2 or 3 times I year I make road trips to see family in Ct. and N.Y.
If I knew which members were where I could set up a meeting for coffee or something.
That is how I originally met Lou.
Though there are some I converse with over the phone on a regular basis and know where they live, It might be nice to drop an e-mail to someone I didn't know of there where abouts prior to such a trip.
(Well you asked for suggestions)[^]


----------



## jeff (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoky10_
> <br />I entered my lon/lat and it doesn't show on the map. Am I doing something wrong?


Just use the numbers separated by a comma, not the "lat/lon"


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Not a bad idea Eagle.  As we figured once you passed within a quarter of a mile from my house.  Had we just known, I would have hidden in the woods.  []  Of course, with my Southern camo skills I would have likely stuck out like a sore thumb in these Northern woods!  (Your turn)  []


----------



## Darley (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Try this link
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/membermap.asp



Ron I do I enter my info?, I mean lon/lat how do I get those numbers?


----------



## Darley (Oct 23, 2005)

Ron I'm in but must be raining over all Australia [], sky is grey, can't see the map[] how do I get lon/lat numbers? maybe that why the map doesn't show up


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 23, 2005)

Serge-
Go to your profile page.The instructions are there.


----------



## Darley (Oct 23, 2005)

Back again, OK look like the sky clearing up I see the map now[], Jeff why not to add Ron quick link to the front page


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I can just see you in the woods as I drive by, nosing your thumbs at me.
( no reference intended to any forum member but CAV.)


----------



## Darley (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Serge-
> Go to your profile page.The instructions are there.



Thanks Eagle I think I got it right now.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 23, 2005)

Sorry Darley, I wasn't back to the computer sooner, but it looks like Eagle took care of you.


----------



## smoky10 (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


 That did it Jeff. Thanks.


----------



## rtparso (Oct 23, 2005)

Jeff I cna't seem to get it to work.


----------



## jeff (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtparso_
> <br />Jeff I cna't seem to get it to work.


Ron, you didn't have the country selected from the drop-down on your profile page. Even though I don't do a lookup on your location, since it goes in the popup on the map, it needs to be filled in.  All fixed!


----------



## jeff (Oct 24, 2005)

Just a reminder, when you paste your coordinates into the geocode field in your profile, use numbers only, don't include "lat/lon". Also, your city, state, and country need to be entered along with having your geocode filled in.

Just a couple more tweaks to the map, then I'll put a link on the main page.

Should we make the map viewable for members only, as are member profiles?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 24, 2005)

> _ Jeff Said _
> Should we make the map viewable for members only, as are member profiles?



If people are using thier home address, yea!


----------



## rtparso (Oct 24, 2005)

> Ron, you didn't have the country selected from the drop-down on your profile page. Even though I don't do a lookup on your location, since it goes in the popup on the map, it needs to be filled in. All fixed!


But Jeff I don't live in the country I live in the city!!!


----------



## 53Jim (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.   The map should be for MEMBERS ONLY.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 25, 2005)

With only 62 on there at present, most east of big muddy, it is getting so crowded as to be meaningless.


----------



## JimGo (Oct 25, 2005)

Try zooming in Frank.


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />With only 62 on there at present, most east of big muddy, it is getting so crowded as to be meaningless.


Frank. Love to hear your suggestion then. Abandon it?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Frank, in the good old days you would pack up the Conestoga and move West until you could no longer see the smoke from your neighbor's chimney.






<br />


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




We need a bigger country. [][]


----------



## ryannmphs (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm guessing BogBean has entered the wrong coordinates.  His map dot says he lives in Sioux Falls, SD but it is located in Tupelo, MS.  Either that or someone changed the location of the stated without telling me []


Ryan


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryannmphs_
> <br />I'm guessing BogBean has entered the wrong coordinates.  His map dot says he lives in Sioux Falls, SD but it is located in Tupelo, MS.  Either that or someone changed the location of the stated without telling me []
> 
> 
> Ryan



Possibly he is just a huge Elvis fan[?]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if we need a bigger country, but I was just playing with the zoom bars on the left of the map.
You can zoom in on an area of the  map with the +- bars and then scroll left/ right /up /down /to get a more detailed look at members locations.


----------



## justdawn (Oct 26, 2005)

Jeff, that is way too cool.
Thanks for your hard work on it.

Dawn


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, I think the map is finished. It's members only now, and I added a link to a help topic.

If anyone has suggestions or discovers a bug, let me know. I was thinking about adding a link to the member photo album in the popup info window.  That's pretty easy to get to with another click to the profile, so maybe not worth the trouble.

(Regarding filtering by state... I don't plan to do that. It's too easy to just zoom in to the area you want.)

Thanks for all the help debugging. It was fun to develop this. [8D]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 27, 2005)

Well I found kind of a bug. My address doesn't really exist in the lookup so using something close it puts "vick" on top of my pin so there is only one pin, granted we only live about three houses away, and being that our zip code is not there we aren't in the right spot anyway. The satelite image of my neighborhood is a few years old... my house is a parking lot [B)] in it. I guess the snoops can't find us though. []


----------



## jeff (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />Well I found kind of a bug. My address doesn't really exist in the lookup so using something close it puts "vick" on top of my pin so there is only one pin, granted we only live about three houses away, and being that our zip code is not there we aren't in the right spot anyway. The satelite image of my neighborhood is a few years old... my house is a parking lot [B)] in it. I guess the snoops can't find us though. []


One of you guys needs to move. You both have exactly the same coordinates entered. Since the last digit resolution is something like 15 feet, I think that at three houses away you should be able to distinguish the markers at a high zoom level. It is a shortcoming of the map, but there's room enough for everyone []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 27, 2005)

I just switched to my old zip from before I moved to my parking lot [] so we aren't over lapping when you zoom in.


----------



## Darley (Oct 27, 2005)

Jeff look like I'm living now in the Outback of Australia [] every things was all right, but I see now we have clubbyr8 too in Sydney, do you thing are lat/lon been clashing? and another sugestion you don't have to do, but wouldn't be easy to have our map link under our photos link on the left side of Our post? just an idea if it's too much work dropped it.  Thanks for this work I know now where some of you are living ( it's very nice to see the States map when all the name POP OFF like mushroom [)]  POP!  POP!  POP! [] )


----------



## Travlr7 (Oct 27, 2005)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM only 2 from the "Land of Lincoln?" Where're the rest of ya?

Bruce


----------



## retiredtog (Oct 27, 2005)

Not to accurate, put in zip for Riverside, Ca and it puts me out by Indio, 70 miles away.  Oh well, maybe I moved and the wife forgot to tell me, lol.


----------



## jdodom (Oct 28, 2005)

When I did mine I also was not in the right place.  I went to this web site and got a better lat/long.  http://www.maporama.com/


----------



## Darley (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdodom_
> <br />When I did mine I also was not in the right place.  I went to this web site and got a better lat/long.  http://www.maporama.com/



Thanks Johnny for the link, great, I'm on my BEACH SIDE CAFE now[], to much dust in the outback beside I didn't have my leathe with me[][xx(]


----------



## Darley (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Travlr7_
> <br />HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM only 2 from the "Land of Lincoln?" Where're the rest of ya?
> 
> Bruce



What's the "land of Lincoln"?


----------



## woodwish (Oct 28, 2005)

Actually to geocoder put me in the bay about 8-10 miles from where our house really is, but I still figure that's pretty close.  Looking at the map is interesting where the concentrations of penturners are, and I doubt if anybody is going to really use this to locate me anyway.


----------



## cozee (Oct 28, 2005)

> What's the "land of Lincoln"?



The State of Illinois which was nicknamed such after President Abraham Lincoln. Lincoln was born in Kentucky and while still a young boy his family moved to Illinois were he grew up. His legal and political careers began here. Hence, "The Land of Lincoln".


----------



## Darley (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the explenation Greg, love history


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 28, 2005)

Jeff, 

This map is really neat.  I wish I understood things like this.

Just a side note, Randy, are you a good swimmer? [][][]


----------



## rtjw (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, the map is really filling up. It is still leaning way to the right though.


----------



## 53Jim (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdodom_
> <br />When I did mine I also was not in the right place.  I went to this web site and got a better lat/long.  http://www.maporama.com/



That worked sooo much better.   I don't really like sharing my house with the cows in the field.   With this prgram, my house in back in the city, where my mail gets delivered.

Great link.    Thanks


----------

